# First Tom!!



## hunter24 (Oct 20, 2010)

This Tom gave us a big ole slip opening morning so we went back that afternoon and save him the slip


----------



## hemionus (Aug 23, 2009)

Congrats and love the A5


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

ching!!!!!


----------

